# Vegan and Gluten Free options



## valenciajay (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello all,

I am doing a lunch buffet next week and need 10 vegan options and 5 gluten free options.  Anybody have any great recipes they'd like to share with me?

Thanks!


----------



## cmartin (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow that's a huge task.   The best recipes are the ones you know.   Follow the Vegan rules, and create what you know from that.  Most Vegan dishes are gluten free, because you can't use bread.

Ideas

Stuffed Peppers with rice and roasted veg.

Portabella mushroom have endless possibilities.

Oil based Salads

straw. spinach

Greek,   No fetta

Sandwiches    (bread made with no eggs)  some wraps and some rice bread work.

Stirfry's with rice noodles.  or rice.   (watch your sauce.)

Hope this help,   I've never had to provide that much variety, good luck.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

cMartin, I'm curious, why is bread verboten for vegans?


----------



## cmartin (Oct 29, 2012)

Most breads contain eggs.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Ah, now I understand, most of the breads I make/use/eat have no eggs.

I'm not certain that I agree that "most breads" contain eggs.


cMartin said:


> Most breads contain eggs.


----------



## cmartin (Oct 29, 2012)

always better to side on caution than ignorance.    I'm not a big fan of the vegan diet myself, but each to there own.


----------



## chefchrism (May 29, 2012)

_Take a look at this website_

_www.vrg.org/nutshell/*vegan*.htm_

_it should give you some insight about what they can eat and then you can go from there_


----------



## rashmis recipes (Jun 15, 2012)

You can try these 2 vegan and gluten free recipes


----------



## cheftbone (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello, have you tried making a soup using soy milk for your base ,creamy broccoli bisque
Grilled tofu kabobs ( grilled pineapples,bell peppers,tomatoe,tofu,then marinate them in a spicy sweet chilli sauce with a touch of soy sauce)

Happy Cooking 
Chef Terrence


----------



## valenciajay (Oct 29, 2012)

nice suggestions everybody.  The tofu kabobs worked out great.  I also made a quinoa tabouleh.


----------



## jamesteacook (Jan 19, 2013)

If it has egg in it then it be Brioche (Let them eat cake) surely not proper bread. ??

You clearly be a bit posh in your parts ;-)

If you can't be using flour to make pastry cases and fancy breads etc then think about using veg - stuffed tomatoes, mini peppers / capsicums, drums of cucumber

A good vegan AND gluten free alternative be sushi with marinated tofu and mushrooms and avocado.

If you overcook quinoa it gets quite sticky and you can make falafel sized savoury balls with finely chopped herbs, garlic, chillies and ginger

You can also make baby cannelloni out of long slices of courgettes / zucchini or aubergines / eggplant


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd have GF & Vegan so you've only got regular and then optional dish.

Make sure if your optional entree is on the buffet you bring extra ( in my experience a lot extra) for meateaters will go for the vegan/GF option too.....

Eggplant parm (without breading or with GF panko)

Veg stack

Really love JTC's quinoa idea, and stuffed zucchini too....

Welcome newbies!


----------

